# Pensacola NAS grass flats on FIRE!!!



## Softballmasher

Took the advice and was going to wade to Trout Point but never made it, started catching keeper trout and HUGE lady fish fromt he first cast! 17MR Black back, silver side with red eyes, and orange bottom is like cupcakes to fat kids!! LOL!!! To boot, 30 inch Spanish that gave me the fight of my life!!! Sorry not pics, was wading out to bellly depth. TONS OF FUN!!!


----------



## Lexcore

Softballmasher said:


> Took the advice and was going to wade to Trout Point but never made it, started catching keeper trout and HUGE lady fish fromt he first cast! 17MR Black back, silver side with red eyes, and orange bottom is like cupcakes to fat kids!! LOL!!! To boot, 30 inch Spanish that gave me the fight of my life!!! Sorry not pics, was wading out to bellly depth. TONS OF FUN!!!


 Hey you moving in on my tuff :thumbup: I told you it was very very good to me. So what time did you go out? Morning or evenings? We are headed out on Tuesday afternoon, NAS Trout Point is on FIRE! :notworthy::yes: I have about 5 people going with me this time. We are looking to get a bounty of different fish, and it can be accomplished at TP. Great report Softballmasher tight lines my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## SpeedoJosh

Where is said place, and how do I get there?


----------



## Lexcore

SpeedoJosh said:


> Where is said place, and how do I get there?


Trout Point is at NAS base, do you have access?, if you do come through the back gate to NAS and look to the right you will see a recycling bends, there you will see a little sand trail to the water, that is trout point so come on out get some. If you need more info pm and I will give you more details, or if you don't have access to the base contact me and we can met up and "go get'em" :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Softballmasher

I parked under the torn up overhang by the recycling bins. Walked straight out and intended to wade fish down to trout point but caught fish immediately. Waded out til water was at my waste and threw straight out. Jerk, Jerk, then let it sit. It was about 4 pm and overcast. Water was dead calm. Guy next to me was catching them like crazy too. GOOD LUCK AND ENJOY!!!


----------



## Lexcore

Softballmasher said:


> I parked under the torn up overhang by the recycling bins. Walked straight out and intended to wade fish down to trout point but caught fish immediately. Waded out til water was at my waste and threw straight out. Jerk, Jerk, then let it sit. It was about 4 pm and overcast. Water was dead calm. Guy next to me was catching them like crazy too. GOOD LUCK AND ENJOY!!!


Nice how long was you out Softballmasher? DId you stay till the sun went down?


----------



## Softballmasher

Only out about 1 1/2 hrs. BIG SKIP JACK took my last lure, had to go about 5:30. Made me mad because the good bite was about to start at dusk!!!!


----------



## Lexcore

Softballmasher said:


> Only out about 1 1/2 hrs. BIG SKIP JACK took my last lure, had to go about 5:30. Made me mad because the good bite was about to start at dusk!!!!


shhhhhhh  That the secret!  everyone leaves early and miss the big bites:yes: when the sun goes down, that when great fishing occurs. :thumbsup: something about the night that makes fish bite everything moving. :notworthy:


----------



## MoganMan

Sounds like I need to make a trip out there! After getting my first spec last week I have been itching for some more, fun fight, and tasty eating!


----------



## Softballmasher

The good thing is that grass flat is 1/2 mile long, no way it gets too crowded! ENJOY!!


----------



## Lexcore

Softballmasher said:


> The good thing is that grass flat is 1/2 mile long, no way it gets too crowded! ENJOY!!


:shifty: Softballmasher have you gone to the gas pier to the left and fished under the bridge to the gas pier? If you do, be ready for some HUGE bites, we get broken off on the regularly. We caught our limit on Gray snappers in about 30 minutes and it were three of us.  just watch out for the base police they will get you being that close to the gas pier. :yes:


----------



## SpeedoJosh

Lexcore said:


> Trout Point is at NAS base, do you have access?, if you do come through the back gate to NAS and look to the right you will see a recycling bends, there you will see a little sand trail to the water, that is trout point so come on out get some. If you need more info pm and I will give you more details, or if you don't have access to the base contact me and we can met up and "go get'em" :thumbsup::yes:


I do have access, but not sure where the back gate is. Do you know the street that leads to it?
Might head out there in about an hour or so.


Edit** just googled it. Looks like I follow blue angel parkway all the way in.


----------



## Softballmasher

*Love the gas pier*

Caught a 30 inch Speck at night under that pier on a 8 inch Croaker! Also caught a 10 lb Gag Grouper! That place is the POO!


----------



## Scoolbubba

I've got friday afternoon off...it might be time to take a little trip back down to NASP!

I wish the water would clear up some, how's it looking out there? Navarre is still dirty brown.


----------



## Softballmasher

*Still dirty*

Still dirty but the fish don't seen to mind!


----------



## Lexcore

SpeedoJosh said:


> I do have access, but not sure where the back gate is. Do you know the street that leads to it?
> Might head out there in about an hour or so.
> 
> 
> Edit** just googled it. Looks like I follow blue angel parkway all the way in.


Yep You goT it SpeedoJosh, tight lines and go get'em :thumbup:


----------



## inshorecatch

So its just before the marina on the right under the big silver carport


----------



## Lexcore

inshorecatch said:


> So its just before the marina on the right under the big silver carport


yes it's to your right by the recycle bends and the the big silver frame that use to be cover with white tarp. Follow the trail down to the water and start fishing, go out about 30 feet or so and let the good time roll. :thumbsup::yes::thumbup:


----------



## dorado74

Lexcore..... I enjoy seeing people on here sharing information and spots as freely as you have! That's what this forum is all about, great job on the fish and keep up the good work my friend!!!


----------



## Scoolbubba

Went out in the yak around the point today. Ladyfish were going nuts along the buoy line, undersized trouts and reds were all over the grass at the point hitting baitfish. Caught a bunch on a mirrolure, but no slots. 

Still better than working.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

Anybody been recently? Thought about heading out tomorrow


----------



## Softballmasher

*Went out Sat evening*

Has definitely slowed down the last few times out! A few fish but not many!


----------



## Scoolbubba

Went out today. One small speck and a couple hits were all I had to show for my troubles.


----------



## SaltFish

And this is called over fishing lol


----------

